# platy pregnant need help



## tcalloway24 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just bought a gold twinbar platy from the pet store and she was already pregnant how do I tell when she's ready to give birth?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

shell get darker around her stomach where she keeps the eggs


----------



## tcalloway24 (Sep 20, 2009)

*pregnant platy*

she is dark around her stomache but i don't know how long she's been pregnant


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

hmmm.. u could keep her in a nursery thing and see if she'll drop some babies


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

dod you buy the fish today? in that case dont move her out of the tank. she will only get stressed. if you want to keep the fry, make sure there is enough hiding space for the fry. live plants, fake plants, rocks, decos any thing.

all the best.


----------



## tcalloway24 (Sep 20, 2009)

*she looks ready*

sh ereally looks like she is going to have them soon but i don't know anything about it.and she looks really calm in the trap box when i had her with the other fish my guppy was acting like he wanted to fight her


----------



## GoBlue337 (Sep 1, 2009)

I Have 3 really blue Plattys, one male and 2 female. Both females are prego and I am really excited as blue platys are kind of rare. I also bought 3 guppies today same combo. From what I hear as long as you have plenty of hiding places and feed the fish well some of the fry will survive. Good Luck. Best is to move the mom to a separate tank if you want to keep all of the fry.


----------

